# Does your puppy sleep a lot?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am trying to get a feel for how much is normal sleeping for Jake.

He is 5 months old and seems LAZY...he has always seems to be a mellow pup comparing him to stories and videos I see here.

How old is your puppy and how much does it sleep?

Thanks...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda is going to be 11 weeks Thursday, and she sleeps 8 hours at night but is up and running all day (refuses to nap).


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Riley is 5 months and rarely naps for long periods during the day. She would much rather be playing. when it's just her and I she's a bit more sedate, but with the kids around, she' go go go.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Tag sleeps a lot. It's hot here and that makes him tired. In the morning and the evening he's moving and shaking and driving me crazy...but in the afternoon 30 minutes outside and he's ready to come into the AC and crash in his crate.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

JKlatsky,
So is Tag sleeping during the day? Seems like Jake is always sleeping, he isn't a toy driven dog so during the day he follows me to where I am a plops down and goes to sleep, if I move he drags himself up and follows me again and plops down. He seems very very sleepy....however is appetite is fine, and seems healthy.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am growing concerned and am anxious to hear what others have to say....


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think he's probably fine. If he's hot that could cause it. My lab is extremely healthy but he's always preferred laying around. He especially likes laying in my lap so I can't get up and make him have to walk again lol. Koda is hyper, but not all dogs are the same. If you're worried I guess he could go to the vet, but I think it would be pointless if he seems healthy and fine. I can't think of anything that could be wrong with him though. Of course, I'm no expert but that's just my opinion.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I am growing concerned and am anxious to hear what others have to say....


how is he when you take him out to play? does he play with energy or seem to want to flop all the time? do you walk him for long distances?? is he maybe getting too much exercise or playtime???


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He does play some, he will chase sticks and frisbees but won't bring them back, he wants to keep his toy and chew it...
I do exercise him pretty hard every other day...2-3 mile walk/hikes and he plays with a friend's lab puppy a few days a week. Like I say he's always been a very mellow puppy, but I figured he would be sleeping less as he gets older.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Every dog is different. Elvis, 12 weeks old, has two speeds ... balls to the wall or sleeping. Right now, Phoenix is extremely hot and this has probably forced him to sleep more because we can't go outside and play as much. We try to keep him active in the house but nothing beats going outside for play or walks.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, Tag sleeps for a good part of the day. In fact most of my dogs do. 

I am following a pretty strict crating routine with Tag to get him ready for when I have to go back to work in August. But in the morning we run and play for about 30-40 minutes or until he's hot and lays down. Then he goes in his crate where he sleeps for about 4-5 hours. At least I assume he sleeps. I don't check on him all the time...but he's not making any noise and he doesn't have toys or a ton of room so he's not playing...maybe chewing on his bully stick. Then I let him out again for another good play session almost an hour of full on running around the yard with the other dogs. Then he comes in to his crate to sleep for another 2 hours. Then I let him out to pee and feed him in the kennel outside, where he usually lays down after he eats for another 30-45 minutes. So basically when he's out he's on. When he's in his crate he sleeps.

Since I am working to building him up to 9 hours for when I am work...I would say he's sleeping in his crate about that every day...Although I have to say that I have noticed lately that he can go longer playing before crashing than he used to.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie goes to bed at 11:30 pm and wakes up anywhere between 8:30 and 9:30 am. When he wakes up, he goes out to do his business, eats his breakfast, and then takes a 1 hour nap. He takes another nap between 3 and 4 pm, and then another nap after supper. Then he lays around and snoozes after 8 pm until bedtime


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't remember my pup
now 3 yr old dog being awake. :crazy:.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Wolfie is very active compared to my dog. 



Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie goes to bed at 11:30 pm and wakes up anywhere between 8:30 and 9:30 am. When he wakes up, he goes out to do his business, eats his breakfast, and then takes a 1 hour nap. He takes another nap between 3 and 4 pm, and then another nap after supper. Then he lays around and snoozes after 8 pm until bedtime


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I call Dexter a lazy bum. He goes like a whirling dervish because he has an older sibling he likes to terrorize, then, plop. Snooze. When we go to class or play group, he's the youngest, but not the smallest, and the trainer knows that Dexter will have to take a lot of breaks. It's almost embarrassing at times. I think it's the heat and the age. Plus, he's teething and bleeding all over the big white GSD and I have to wonder if that's not part of it, too. I know he's in some pain. Oh, but when he does go crazy, well, I pull out the flirt pole I recently made from an old fishing rod and some leather from the sofa the WGSD literally ate when he was a puppy. I'll take lazy any day now. But I'm so glad I read about the flirt pole on here somewhere. He loves it!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How old is Dexter?

Yes. I made another flirt pole using a lunge whip from amazon and an old plush toy...the whip is awsome and really inexpensive!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly is 8 months old and her routine is...bedtime around midnight, up at 7AM, play fetch and soccer for about an hour, short cool down time while I load up on coffee, then a 3-4km walk, then cool down time (but she is still bouncing off the walls) so she can have breakfast. She will usually chew on her bone or similar then 11AM is the magic time for her to sleep usually until about 3ish. Then it is play time and then either another walk or an hour at the dog park. Dinner time and then she pretty much sleeps from about 8PM until I wake her up to go toilet before crate time. So after a very long spiel (sorry) I would say she sleeps 15 hours a day?


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Our puppy is 11 weeks old and she'll sleep about eight hours a night and then is up and down all day long. She'll play with my adult dog and sometimes just chew on toys on her own. She is a handful, but she takes plenty of naps, etc. And goes in her crate for at least one 2-3 hour period, if not two 2-3 hour naps in crate during the day.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is 15 weeks and still sleeps alot throughout the day and sleeps for about 6 hrs straight throughout the night.

I remember our breeder telling me he's going to sleep alot the first couple of months-when he's tired let him sleep, but of course get him plenty of excersise. I remember a few times getting worried like you over how much he slept throughout the day.

As he's getting older those naps are not as long and when he's awake he's full of energy!

For peace of mind you can always have the vet check for parasites just to make sure. I doubt that's the case, you just have a growing puppy!


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Grissom is just under five months old. He's up around 7:00 during the summer when I'm off and is usually very active for the first hour he's up. Then he rests on and off for the rest of the day. During the day we usually get in a long walk and several 15 minute training sessions and a few 30 minutes or so session with the flirt pole. He enjoys just lounging around the house and yard with me. Around 6:00 he gets another burst of energy and we walk, train or play again. By about 8:00 he's done for the night and is happy to lounge around with me again. He'll lay on the cool tiles in the bathroom until I tell him it's bedtime and then he'll obediently go into his crate. This is usually around 11:00. His routine will definitely be different when I'm back in school in September, but for now it's lovely. Oh yes, we also do a daily ride in the car. I want him used to being in the car!


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cash is the laziest dog ever. He is 5 months old and sleeps for about 7 hours at night. During the day he is up at 8 am, eats, runs around outside for about a 1/2 hour then pretty much lays around for a couple hours napping. He gets back up and wants to play for a lil bit then its back to his bed for another nap. 

I would estimate he is actually only up and around for about 4 hours a day. Haha. 

Sometimes I will bug him when he's napping and he will first try to push me away with his paws and if I don't relent, he walks into the other room and plops down. 

If he has another dog to play with then he won't lay down for hours, but that only happens a couple times a week.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

milkmoney11 said:


> If he has another dog to play with then he won't lay down for hours, but that only happens a couple times a week.


 
That changes if you have two dogs in the house full-time...


----------



## dystopiamachine (Jul 8, 2010)

Spencer is about 13 weeks old and he sleeps a ton-- our routine is wake up at 7, breakfast, go potty, play around for 30 minutes to an hour... then after that he settles down to chew on a toy and relax. He goes potty then is in his crate by 10, we typically wake him up at 12-1pm for lunch, then potty, then play... same stuff for dinner around 6-7, his whole routine is an on-off switch of play, then sleep. He naps or rests at least 8 hours during the day... but that might be because we're crate training him.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota is 6 months old now and since it's been so hot and we went away for a few days, I haven't been taking them on walks for maybe 2 weeks, so now she is literally bouncing off the walls. She has always slept thru the night from 10pm to 5am. When we get up at 5 she is very active till I leave for work at 8. All 3 dogs pretty much sleep all day, my husband is usually home around 3 and she's normally playing in the backyard, unless it's really hot she stays under the deck, it's nice & cool for them. 
She doesn't settle down until about 9pm. I wish she was more laid back like the 2 older dogs. Definately high energy.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, all of this is good to know...because Jake is sleeping a good bit these days. He feel asleep in training class today waiting for the trainer to make her way to us!!!!


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Whitman is SUCH a lazy puppy.

He is somewhere between 4-5 months old, and sleeps 8-9 hours through the night, we take a brisk walk during the week (only 15-20 mins - he gets hot FAST), then breakfast and 40 min car ride, then into the crate at my friend's near work.

After about 4 hours he then gets a 20 min play session/potty break with a 9 month old beagle mix, 4-5 hours after that he gets about 45 mins running around the park with a 14 month old Belgian Shepherd and the 9 month old mix until he is panting, another 40 min car ride home, dinner, and then he sleeps basically the rest of the night.

I sometimes can get him up for another walk in the evening, but he usually goes for like a block or two and then goes up to neighbors to talk and make friends and lay on their stoops.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

glad to read there are others who have sleepy puppies...Roxy is 14 weeks old and I'm guessing it's about 4 hours a day she's actually up and romping. She gets about 2 bursts of energy a day...we play in the run and then she's ready to chill again. I was kind of worried but I'm seeing it must be kind of normal..perhaps growth spurts??


----------

